# please help me find out what i smoked or what happened



## javier1910 (Nov 29, 2007)

i had a really really crazy trip off of weed. as crazy as it sounds .. i still cant find out what really trigger this bad trip or anything. and im sure it wasnt laced with anything casue like 12 people smoked out of the same bowl and i was the only one that freaked out ....  Ive never heard about someone who had a trip off of weed.. so heres the story 

I'm from San Antonio, Texas and i flew up to Salt lake City, Utah for thanksgiving which thats where my best friend goes to college.. well on the second night i was there my friend comes and tells me that theres this birthday party that we got invited to .. so i was like .. yeah sure lets go .. sooo it was me my friend and 2 of his friend and we went to this guys house for some girls birthday party .. when we got there everyone was having fun and all of that .. well we all pitched in for some weed to smoke there.. so they get out 2 bongs and a pipe and we all start smoking ... well once we started .. we just kept passing it over and over .. and a;; of the sudden i have no clue what triggered it but .. okay i was sitting in the floor and there was some guy next to me then in front of me there was a couch with 3 people sitting there then next to the couch there was some other guy sitting and next to him there was another guy in a chair and some guy sitting next to him on the floor .. well i started freaking out for some reason .. like once i started to look at the first guy in the couch like he was sitting really weird and then i kept looking at everyone and like everything started repeating itself like after i looked at everyone i looked back to my friend and he was doing the same things over and over and over and so was everyone .. but like once that was happening i could hear people screaming in my head "Are You Ok!!" , "omg look at his face" .. and "hahah hes so fucked up" .. but i could not see anyone that was saying all of this i could just see the people repeating their movements over and over and over i really felt like i was dying and i needed to do something to feel better .. well not better but get out of what i was in.. like i was aware of what was happening but i couldnt do anything i couldnt get up or move or anything it felt like i was being tortured well all i could think about was seeing my girlfriend back in Texas so i remember after like 30 minutes of everything repeating itself over and over and over i thought to my self i need to do something so i remember looking down at my hands and they started to move away and they looked really weird .. well suddenly i started crawling to a bed that was on the floor by the kitchen and i remember seeing my friend and some other guy helping me get on the bed .. well after that i closed my eyes and in my head i just saw a bunch of little dots kinda like a radio when music is playing and the little dots that move up and down to the rhythm of the song .. well kinda like that and everyone started leaving and the more quiet it was the more the dots faded and the more happy i got so i could "die" cause thats what i think was happening. i felt like if i was in a terrible comma and i just wanted to die so i could rest .. well when i thought i was about to just die i felt someone saying hey are you ok? .. hey man can you hear me ?? omg someone come help theres something wrong with him! .. and after he moved me all the dots came back and i was fully awake again .. well after that my friend came and that other guy were trying to wake me up and after that they said omg it looks like hes choking turn him over and there when he said that my head started going crazy again like i just kept seeing images that looked 8-bit .. like in my head and they kept getting bigger and bigger i really cant recall what these images where it looked like just logos of some sort well they kept getting bigger and bigger and they would get really huge and that would make another logo and another .. kinda like seven nation army video of the white stripes .. you tube it if you haven't seen it .. well and what felt the worst was that every time they talked to me i opened my eyes and i was fully aware for like 1 second and i could see my friend and i was trying to tell him to help me but i just didn't have enough time to tell him cause i was aware like for 1 second every like 10 minutes .. well after all of that i was like .. i have to put a stop to this suffrage .. i cant take it anymore well .. the made me sit down in the bed .. after that i fell on my knees on the floor and i started crawling to the kitchen then i got up before i got there and there was someone in front of me which i didn't see cause all i could see was like pictures of the kitchen and people laughing ... well i started running to the kitchen and some guy that didn't get out of the way soon enough i picked him up by his thigh with my forearm and threw him over my head .. and then i ran up to the wall and tried to break it cause i just wanted to get out of that house cause i felt like if i got out i could die peacefully well i hit the wall with my shoulder and cracked the wall .. and after that i looked at the window and hit it with my elbow and jump out of it at the same time i got up and ran through 2 wooden fences "the huge ones" i have no clue how i managed to do that but i did cause i was "running away with great fear" well i started running and running as fast as i could to get away and while i was running i remember looking at things and they started to repeat again like i looked at a car and then kept running and then the same image will come up again of me looking at the car and i would just move my head left and right and i would just see a flash and the car would disappear and i kept running and i started to hear someone running behind me .. i don't know who it was in my head i thought it was the devil trying to get me to go back to the house and i would suffer again .. and i was like no one is taking me back im just gonna keep running so i can die quietly .. well i kept running and i started freaking out cause i could hear him closer and closer and then after that i fell down got up and i was about to walk across the highway but my friend who was chasing me stopped me right on time.. after that i started walking the other way really slow with blood all over my face and hands from the window ... and all of the sudden i thought i was Jesus Christ cause of the blood and i remember thinking .. so this is was Jesus looks like .. wow i would have never guessed that it was me .. then everything turned red .. and i kept walking away from the "devil" and i was like damn hes got me .. im gonna suffer forever and ever and i will never get to come back to see my beautiful girlfriend and i would never ever be able to hold her again and kiss her .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i felt like **** so i just collapsed on the ground like i was giving up and after i fell on the ground all the images started repeating again and then the same thing that happened earlier in the house repeated itself again .. i just kept thinking to myself .. please please wake up this must be a dream i cant die like this .. what would my parents say .. or my girlfriend .. and my friends .. well i just felt really strong and i was like **** this this is not real it cant be .. and all of the sudden i hear my friend voice and i look up and see him and i thought everything was gonna repeat itself again but no everything seemed normal .. i was really lost i didn't know where i was or what was happening .. and i got up as fresh as a daisy i felt sooo happy to be alive and aware .. well thats what happened .. heheh hopefully it made sense .. my English is not great .. but yeah .. since then im never ever gonna do any drugs at all. If anyone knows what happened to me is called could you please tell me? .. thanks


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 29, 2007)

lol i did not read all of that so i cant coment on any of the content ,,but i have to ask everyone 1 question what is up with all these people latley tripin out on just some weed i dont get it


----------



## Kupunakane (Nov 29, 2007)

Textbook bad trip

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 29, 2007)

i always thought u only had a bad trip on shrooms and acid did not no it happened with buds ,,guess so tho cause its been happenin more and more latley it seems lol


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 29, 2007)

Sounds like someone spiked you.


----------



## pyroguy (Dec 4, 2007)

do you have any anxiety problems. my wife is scared to death of pot cause of some expireinces like that when she was 13. she was seeing like pirate ships in the sky and what not. not laced. rarely is marijuana laced with anything unless the dealer wants to make more money. if you lacing your weed you and not telling you clients your losing money to the extra drug cost and people not wanting to buy from you.


----------



## Blunted (Dec 5, 2007)

Heh heh I didnt know you like to get wet! sounds like another pcp horror story, man your lucky you didn't get arrested.


----------



## bud smoker84 (Dec 5, 2007)

u sure all u did was smoke? sounds like u took some acid and got a bad trip


----------



## tyzorg (Jan 9, 2008)

Sounds to me like someone packed a bowl of salvia.

I know i know, your all like *** salvia doesnt even last that long, or it isnt that powerful...

well let me tell you, my FIRST ever salvia trip (was purple sticky brand, 40x)
i was SO screwed up i was flying in a rainbow for 30 minutes, yes 30 ******* MINUTES... i would come in and out of conscience then everything would look like it was repeating itself, i even would trip to music, for example. in my trip my friend was watching mtv music whatever.. he would turn it and as it got louder and louder i would trip into a ******* coma for 10 more minutes..

so yeah i betcha someone messed with him real good :holysheep:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 9, 2008)

yep, sounds like what I've heard from salvia...


----------



## headband (Jan 10, 2008)

i felt like the camera mode that takes 6 quick burst shots, but mine just kept taking burst shots and every time my eyes took a picture it felt like i was getting hit in the chest. it was nuts, cant believe that stuff. it was like thud-thud-thud-thud for 15 min.


----------



## kevinvinvin (Jan 11, 2008)

yeah i felt like i was in this giant book sittin on a wooden stump
and the book kept closing on me and my head would feel like it was bursting every time. then i saw like all these doors on my right side all the way up and down and ppl were watching em and **** 
crazy..... :shocked:


----------



## jomchimpo (Jan 30, 2008)

from my own experiences with acid, and observing other peoples, i really dont think that bad trips occur due to the **** you take, i mean unless someone really ****ed with it, i'm pretty sure that whenever you take any type of psychoactive drug, it depends on the situation your in, whats goin on in your life, your stress and everything else, like you might've been stressed about bein away from your girl, and the pot just accentuated that feeling, and skewed it, and made it into something really scary, if you're in the right place and in the right state of mind it can be the best experience of your life, but the opposite can be true as well, i mean i've never tripped hard on pot alone, but drugs affect everyone differently, dont blame the substance, look inside yourself, hope that helped


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Jan 30, 2008)

Now that is what I call a trip!  It has everything, bodies flying, running through fences, and the revelation that you are the Son of God.  Can you do me a favour, and ask your friend to find out what strain that was?  LOL


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 31, 2008)

dude that sounds like a straight up acid trip.;....but since it was triggered so fast, i would say DMT.....but if u say it was weed, then wow.

 must be some bomb weed, what strain is it.....lol

 Glad your alright man, see ya


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 31, 2008)

THCPezDispenser said:
			
		

> Now that is what I call a trip! It has everything, bodies flying, running through fences, and the revelation that you are the Son of God. Can you do me a favour, and ask your friend to find out what strain that was? LOL



 I didnt see you asked what strain.........
  similar sense of humor i guess


----------



## SouthernSlang (Feb 1, 2008)

whoa man glad ur ok, for sure, people have seriously bad trips but you take the cake, it really just depends what drug your taking, the state your in when you take em and so fourth, but your story seems like some one laced your hit for sure, oh yeah i hear some crazy stuff bout that salvia, even heard it can kill you seriously no joke, havent tried it and im not going to, and yall shouldnt neither, stick to good ole mary


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 1, 2008)

hey bro im from houston and ill let you know you smoked wet lol just check your dealer next time


----------



## marcnh (Feb 4, 2008)

Yep, sounds exactly like salvia to me.


----------



## marcnh (Feb 4, 2008)

Also, it's hard to judge time, did you ask your friends how long you were trippin?  If you look it up on other sites, you will see that many people have horrific experiences with salvia.  Sometimes it's the feeling of impending doom like you described.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 4, 2008)

Maybe the Bong took ur breath and lost the oxygene to ur brain..
That salvia is some Bad Stuff !!
I am sure glad that weed don't do that !!!   I like a GOOD Buzz but not a trippen buzz..


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 4, 2008)

you can be High on that Salvia and the Cops don't know how to test for that and  there No Law saying u can't grow it or smoke it !!


----------



## 71_307 (Mar 5, 2008)

sounds like you had a Salvia high... pretty crazy stuff isnt it...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 5, 2008)

if it was salvia you would have gotten hot, and everyone else would have been acting wierd if they were hitting it hard.

 i smoked some 60X before i came down here and it was about the 20th time ive smoked it, the first was 60X ther rest was 20-40 X...i like it ok but I  WOULD MUCH RATHER SMOKE DANK





how old are you? was this the first time you ever hit out a bong? honestly?



sounds fishy to me if you DID ask me......probibly some good organic and you just flipped cuz yer a greenhorn


----------



## 71_307 (Mar 5, 2008)

when I did saliva I didnt get any type of hot flashes but I did trip the F out...and I belive he said they where passing around 2 pipes.. takes nothing for someone to throw that **** in there and it does look very close to weed if your not paying attention.


----------



## Smelly Jelly (Mar 26, 2008)

WET IS WEED DIPPED IN FAMALDRAHIDE YOU SMOKE IT AN GET STUCK FOR HOURS AND YOUR LIKE A REAL LIFE ZOMBIE BAD STUFF DONT SmOKE IT


----------



## Cole (Apr 1, 2008)

Salvia mixed with bud probably? (30x or higher)


----------



## isthatjohnstamos (Apr 14, 2008)

yeah i tried wet one time my friend came across a gallon of fermaldihyde and gave us some.  was a little scared so i didnt use that much.  it was pretty dumbthough no trip all that happened is i had a really wierd body high and a terrible headache.  threw about 8 oz of the fermaldihyde away stupid drug dont advise doing it.

salvia another on the list of shitty drugs.  tried it twice both times had crazy wierd bad trips and when i cam out i was covered in sweat so bad that i had to go take a shower immediatly.  
*I wouldnt give up smoking pot though because of your experience,  you got something that wasnt straight weed just check your dealer*


----------

